

SSD middleware breakthrough gives up to 300% speed boost - Sami_Lehtinen
http://www.techspot.com/news/56868-ssd-middleware-breakthrough-gives-up-to-300-speed-boost.html

======
gnoway
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7788204](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7788204)

